# Starting off



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Hi ive been reading alot lately about substrates lighting etc, geting some knowledge on everything. I just went out and bought some peat moss and a bog of bonsai fertiliser. Now the chick in the store said they dont have anything specific for "aquatic plants" that any soil will work fine etc etc. I got a small 8 gallon tank that I want to setup to try out a few easy plants and a DIY Co2 injection, before I get my 4x2x2 119 gallon tank setup. Im in Australia and not very sure what is easily avilable here in terms of substrate materials that would be greatly suitable. Wondering if anyone can help out with that and maybe some lighing setups for the small 8 gallon and my future large tank, ( I have it already just need to build my cabinet etc). Thanks In advance.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Read trough the Substrate section of this forum. You should be able to find just about everything you need to know there.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For lighting Coralife makes small PC fixtures for exp:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29559;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

For substrate you could use a Eco-complete or a plain small natural gravel.


----------



## Bounty (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

